# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Ông lão 83 tuổi và phát minh in ấn 3D giá rẻ

## CBNN

in 3 chiều (3D) đang là công nghệ nổi bật nhất hiện nay nhưng các sản phẩm máy in còn rất đắt đỏ và chưa phổ biến đến người tiêu dùng phổ thông. Phát minh của ông Hugh Lyman đã thay đổi điều này.




In ấn 3 chiều (3D) không chỉ là cuộc chơi của giới trẻ, ông lão 83 tuổi Hugh Lyman đã có một phát minh đột phá trong lĩnh vực này và giành giải thưởng 40.000 USD từ các doanh nhân và doanh nghiệp hoạt động trong ngành in ấn 3D như Maker Education Initiative, Inventables và the Ewing Marion Kauffman Foundation.

Hugh Lyman (phải) nhận giải thưởng trị giá 40.000 USD  của cuộc thi Desktop Factory Competition 
Hugh Lyman (phải) nhận giải thưởng trị giá 40.000 USD 
của cuộc thi Desktop Factory Competition - (Ảnh: Time)

Trong phát minh của mình, ông Hugh Lyman đã dùng các viên nhựa nhỏ có giá thành rất rẻ, tan chảy chúng thành những sợi filament (một dạng sợi polyester) dài giá thành cao và dùng làm nguyên liệu cho các máy in 3D như MakerBot tạo thành các sản phẩm.

Máy đùn sợi filament của ông đã giúp tạo ra nguyên vật liệu rẻ hơn bao giờ hết cho máy in 3D.

Theo Time, ý tưởng không xuất phát từ chính ông Luman. Tháng 5/2012, nhóm các nhà phát minh gồm CEO Inventables Zach Kaplan và Kauffman Foundation đã khởi xướng một cuộc thi Desktop Factory Competition, tìm giải pháp biến đổi sợi nhựa filament giá thành cao (cao gấp gần 10 lần hạt nhựa). Yêu cầu chính của cuộc thi đặt ra ở mức cao: các nhà phát minh phải tạo ra một cỗ máy nguồn mở (open source) để chuyển đổi hạt nhựa thành sợi filament và các thành phần có giá trị không vượt quá 250 USD, tức 5,5 triệu đồng.

Ban đầu, Hugh Lyman tham gia cuộc thi với phiên bản Lyman Filament Extruder đầu tiên chỉ vì niềm vui sáng tạo và thích ý tưởng của cuộc thi, giải pháp thay thế giá sợi nguyên liệu in 3D ở mức cao. Tuy nhiên khi tham gia cuộc thi vào tháng 8/2012, phát minh của ông đã thất bại vì không đạt yếu tố "giá thành phần sản phẩm không quá 250 USD". Không từ bỏ, thế hệ thứ hai Lyman Filament Extruder II ra mắt sau khi ông cải tiến, thay đổi một số thành phần linh kiện để giảm giá thành và đã thành công.

Cỗ máy Lyman Filament Extruder II chuyển biến các hạt viên nhựa nhỏ được đưa vào qua một cái phễu thành sợi filament bằng một lò sưởi. Hạt nhựa nóng chảy được ép thành sợi, nổi lên qua vòi phun nước và được cuộn lại.


Máy Lyman Filament Extruder II
Máy đùn sợi Lyman Filament Extruder II, chuyển biến hạt
nhựa thành sợi filament, nguyên liệu in ấn 3D - (Ảnh: Time)

Phát minh nhỏ, bước tiến lớn
Đến thời điểm hiện tại, có hơn 12.000 người tải về bộ tài liệu của hai sản phẩm Lyman Filament Extruder của Hugh Lyman. Sản phẩm Lyman Filament Extruder II thuộc dạng nguồn mở (open source), mọi người đều có thể tham khảo và cải tiến để cho ra các thế hệ mới tốt hơn. Nhiều người đã tự tạo cho mình các sản phẩm tương tự, trong đó, một công ty in ấn 3D mang tên Lulzbot còn dự định bán ra một phiên bản cải tiến.

Lyman cho biết ông đang nhận được nhiều email từ khắp nơi trên thế giới và đang nghiên cứu cho ra đời thế hệ thứ ba của sản phẩm.

Tạp chí Time nhận định phát minh "tự chế" này đã góp phần đáng kể cho bước tiến của ngành công nghiệp in ấn 3D.

Time lấy một ví dụ cụ thể để minh chứng cho điều này khi tính toán giá thành in ấn 392 con cờ đủ chi tiết thông thường cần 1kg nhựa. Giá một cuộn sợi filament thành phẩm vào khoảng 50 USD (tương đương 1,1 triệu đồng), trong khi đó mua 1kg hạt nhựa và tạo thành sợi filament giá chỉ vào khoảng 10 USD (tương đương 220.000 đồng). Để in 392 con cờ cần 25kg hạt nhựa và mỗi con cờ in ra có giá in chỉ vào khoảng 5 USD (gần 110.000 đồng).

Nguồn http://www.khoahoc.com.vn/ .

----------

Nam CNC, nhatson, tiểu ngư nhi, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## jimmyli

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_E7crY9wfg
update V3  :Stick Out Tongue: 
vui quá, hồi trước cũng xem rồi, mà tưởng là nó chỉ là bộ đùn của máy in, ai dè nó là bộ đùn ra dây in :d
giờ lại có thêm tinh thần để tiếp tục dự án rồi hihi :Wink:

----------

CBNN

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

Thật là ngưỡng mộ bác !

----------


## nhatson

nếu được em nghĩ cần sửa chữ  phát minh thành chữ sáng chế ah


https://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ph%C3%A1t_minh

b.r

----------

CKD, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------

